# Harbor Hobby & Raceway 1/18 Scale Trophy Race



## Harbor Hobby (Jan 12, 2007)

Harbor Hobby & Raceway will be holding a 1/18 Scale Trophy Race "Return of the Squirrel" on Feburary 23, 2007 as part of our Grand Opening. It is a Friday Night and will Start at 7:00 pm The classes are Sportsman/Juniors (beginners/ under 16) Brush and a Brushless. We are working on door prizes from our suppliers. We will also be raffling off a 1/16 Kyosho Mini-Inferno, The Entry fee is $15.00 The first 40 entries will receive a free race T-Shirt. Races are a 3 minute qualifying, a 6 Minute Heat and a 8 minute main Track design that night will be a modified Oval.

Our Track is 100 x 36 feet and features CRC Ozite Racing Carpet, The New AMBrc3 Scoring with live Internet race results/lap time broadcast to the pit area 

Since we race 1/18 scale every week, we stock a complete line of RC18 
Mini-t and Vendetta parts 1/18 scale is NOT a sideclass for us it is what we race
If you would like more info you can go to our website www.harbor-hobby.net
or give us a call at (847) 246-1762

Hope to see you at the track

Nicole Schecklman
Harbor Hobby & Raceway
1225 Sheridan Road Suite H
Winthrop Harbor, IL 60096
[email protected]


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

will it be a roadcourse or an oval ? any jumps?


----------



## Harbor Hobby (Jan 12, 2007)

For this race it will be half road course and half oval, sorry no jumps


----------



## Harbor Hobby (Jan 12, 2007)

Check out the web page at www.harbor-hobby.net. We have our 1/18th scale information on their regarding our grand opening on February 23, 2007.


----------

